
Tonnes of trash and human bodies recovered from Mount Everest - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/02/asia/mount-everest-trash-cleanup-scli-intl/index.html
======
bill_mcgonigle
"Every frozen body on Everest was once a highly-motivated person."

